# October Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on October 15th (the end of October 14th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your golden's name.

What is the theme? Anything you think has to do with this month. 
It's all about what this month means to you.

And just a reminder... *Golden Retriever puppies only*, for the calendar contest.

*There is no limit to how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. **For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures.*

Please submit re-sized copy of your picture in this thread (preferred size 800x600), but make sure to keep an original of the photo.
If your photo wins the monthly contest, email original copy to [email protected]. If we do not receive an original photo, your photo may be automatically disqualified.

If I don't receive original copy of your photo by email (in case you win), I won't be able to get it printed in good enough resolution and your picture may be excluded from our calendar. So please really make sure you keep an original.


We will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...

---------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*

NOTE: *Submitting the photos of dog(s) which you do not own, you did not photographed or you had no permission of the dog owner to take, is not permitted in this contest. Such action could invite a civil suit. *
*Only photos of dogs you own, you've personally taken and photos you have a legal ownership of, are acceptable!*


*Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules*

_-All entries must be submitted by the due date specified each month. _

_-Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter._

_-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one images per contest. There is no limit to how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures._

_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party._

_-Other than resizing, there should be no editing of your photo. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo. _
_- Even if you resize your photo to post in the submission thread._

_-For new photographs, please be sure to turn of your date indicator on your camera._

_-Images should be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs. _

_-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._

_-Monthly themes - Our themes for the calendar are pretty vague. We're looking for a photograph that will look good for that month of the calendar. Each month we discuss suggestions, but they are just ideas. In the end, GFR members choose which picture wins._

_-If images do not meet the above criteria they will not be considered for judging. _

_-The winner is determined by GRF members, by voting in a poll each month._

_-The winning entry will be displayed in our 2009 Golden Retriever Forum Calendar. _
_- Winners will also receive a free calendar once they are completed. Please do not enter if you don't want your golden's photo included in the calendar._

_-In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs._


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Let me introduce... Magnum

October.... that's when this photo was taken, when Magnum was a little more then two weeks old.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ignore this post, I submitted my picture in the wrong calendar thread!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Guard Dog On Duty:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tommy playing indoors.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

PG...typical puppy...all those store bought toys behind him, and he's after the old water bottle, lol. Good looking boy he is


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

*pupkin patch*

last year's shot - saw the pumpkin farms are open this week!! This annual photo shoot & one at the local nativity scene is the extent of our holiday traditions. 

Last year some federal agency wanted all these aerial shots we took of flooded areas, so I inserted in this pic in with those.

NOT an entry -- is this where we post seasonal shots, too? or just calendar quality stuff?

wow, I really messed up posting in this section!! sorry.................


----------



## amyandaustin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Amy caught up in a tree*

This is Amy caught up in a tree and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

This is one of my fav pics from one of our walks / hikes.. This is Boone's sit-stay poses.... He is a little "crinkly" looking due to the soaking wet grass we walked through..
Kristen.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kristen
that is a framer! Gorgeous shot! Definetly has my vote!!! :appl::nchuck:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sammy) on the back deck last Fall...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

9 week old Fenway plunks down in the twilight after chasing his first seagull


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

7 week old Drake


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

spruce said:


> last year's shot - saw the pumpkin farms are open this week!! This annual photo shoot & one at the local nativity scene is the extent of our holiday traditions.
> 
> Last year some federal agency wanted all these aerial shots we took of flooded areas, so I inserted in this pic in with those.
> 
> ...


 
THIS is a _perfect _Halloween shot!!!!! Black and Orange!!! Love it....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> 9 week old Fenway plunks down in the twilight after chasing his first seagull


I love LOVE this shot!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

*This is Leo*

Taken when he was 7 weeks old. By the way I'm Cindy (Thor0918)


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is Karlie in March 2007


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Maggie in Autumn at 7 months*

A photo of Maggie on our front porch. She's 7 months old and growing more beautiful each day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack and Peanut, head to head, love this picture!


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

Kona at the cabin - one of our favorite pics of her 

She had just gotten out of the hospital, after a near death experience because of intestinal parasites, so that's the reason for the shaved area on her legs. We were so thankful to have her back with us!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

*Takoda at the Pumpkin Farm*

Takoda, 4 1/2 mos old went with his sister Grace, to a local Pumpkin Farm and we had a great time taking photos of them. I had a really hard time picking out just one photo to enter. I decided on the head hole one since it was so cute and funny, great October theme too. I have some of the other photos posted under the pictures forum, if you would like to see them.


----------



## sox49erfan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savannah who is 4 months old and a sweetheart!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Groundhog said:


> Takoda, 4 1/2 mos old went with his sister Grace, to a local Pumpkin Farm and we had a great time taking photos of them. I had a really hard time picking out just one photo to enter. I decided on the head hole one since it was so cute and funny, great October theme too. I have some of the other photos posted under the pictures forum, if you would like to see them.


That is such a cute pic!!! I don't think my boys would stick their heads through the hole!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

This is Nutter Butter at 4 weeks old


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I could have sworn that I had already posted my pic for this contest, but I can't find it! Here is Tucker when he was 8 weeks enjoying the cool autumn breeze in the yard:


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I saw it in the regular contest thread. It belongs here more though. Adorable pupper!!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

This is Mya...I love this photo, it is hard for her to focus long enough for a picture so it took alot for her to stay still...lol


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures everyone


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

the best shot possible of a camera shy dog!

LOVEisGOLDEN, Blush & her pumpkin


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty at 2 months


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You all have beautiful babies.


----------

